# good bowfishing waters in ND?



## tedbeverhousen (May 15, 2011)

Does anyone know of good bowfishing lakes or rivers in ND for carp? thanks!!


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

People don't like to just give up good spots that they have searched hard for, you just have to get out there and cover some water. Good luck and just keep searching different lakes till you find anything.


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

depends where your located in ND hard to say if we dont know where your close to , if not hit the big lake or the Mclusky canal, lake Audobon or north lake , the red can be good BUT its like shooting chocolate milk but flooded fields or ditches it could be hot about now , lot of guys shoot the Missiouri cover some water you'll find them only painful part about it will be the gas  :lol:


----------



## tedbeverhousen (May 15, 2011)

ill be located around bismarck fargo and lisbon this summer and was looking to do a bit of bowfishing in all those places  i basically just decided to try where ever i can get to water lol but any info you have is really helpful so i dont end up wasting my time. thanks for your help so far!


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

how do you think we find lakes? you go out and give it a try, turn on the lights and cruise the shallows with the outboard on and somebody on the platform watching. if theres fish stop and shoot, if not go to the next lake. its just like anything else you have to scout to be successfull


----------

